# Playtime!!!



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

And here are some pics! Remy seemed like the young rat he really is yet again (he's become a lazy little bub) while Emile was his normal self. They ran back and forth exploring and occasionally giving dad some smooches. Hope you enjoy!!!

The tiny little play area









What is this stuff?









Emile, get over here...PAPER!!!!









I find your views on modern day morality in todays young people intriguing...









Gimme that camera...Imma screw up yo pictures!!









He was cleaning my teeth..thus the goofy look...but he decided the camera was more interesting...









Emile...still for ONCE!!









Smooch!









Yum!









About to go to sleep in the pipe









Go away now...we gon nite nite


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

They are just the sweetest <3 great pictures by the way =)


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

I love your boys, they are so cute. Emile reminds me of my girl Aggie.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww! I love the one with the kisses!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAWWW! they are soooo cute! YAY rattie kisses!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Great play area and your rats are adorable. I love the kissy pic!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable! I love playtime.


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

There is nothing more adorable than a big guy with a beard getting rattie kisses.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## XprincessXchloeX (Mar 14, 2008)

omg ur rats are spoiled lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

daisy lol
cutest rats ever!


----------

